# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Last van buik

## henderik

altijd als ik op een avond 4 a 5 flesjes bier drink dan heb ik de volgende dag een zere maag en meestal als ik dan wat eet ga ik mij beroerd voelen en kots ik het weer uit. volgens mij heb ik een erg zwakke maag. wat kan ik er aan doen behalfe geen bier drinken??

----------


## rafaelo

naar de huisarts gaan je weet nooit wat er is darmen mischien

----------


## henderik

ik heb ook al verstopping gehad in de darmen had ik toen een poeder voor movicolon ofzow maar het is nu nogsteeds. wat kan ik het beste gaan eten en drinken dan??

----------

